# Morison Hall The Headland Hartlepool oct 08



## dave (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking through the Hartlepool Mail online and came across this: 
http://www.hartlepoolmail.co.uk/plot-the-grots/Still-hope-for-hall.4084298.jp
So figured i best take a look and it looked so good from the outside but once inside it was a bit of a let down tbh nothing but dodgy floors and plenty of pigeon shit also the building suffered an arson attack last year which didnt help matters. 
















not quite sure about the colour choice















what looked like a stage for concerts etc. this is on the top floor.





close up of stage in pretty bad condition.










It was nice to get out and i made my way to the headland promenade for a pleasant walk and noticed this ship in the bay.


----------



## Neosea (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool explore.


----------

